# Reflexology



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Girls

Im due to go for a session of reflexology tomoro nite and just wondered was it ok to have this during ivf treatment?

Jillyhen


----------



## FitFinn (Oct 30, 2010)

i would have thought so but ask the reflexologist just in case!


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

I never though of saying to her when i booked.


----------



## Tenderheart (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Jillyhen, 

I'm currently having reflexology to try to kick my ovaries into playing nicely. It is safe and often helps to balance out your body and deal with other areas of tension.  Just lay back and enjoy!!  

Tenderheartxxx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks Tenderheart

Im really looking forward to it and also the full nites sleep i get after it lol

Jillyhen


----------



## Tenderheart (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Jillyhen, 

How did it go? did you get a good nights sleep?   xxx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Aw it was brilliant

I fell asleep during it i was so relaxed. Didnt sleep 2 badly that nite either.

Have another appt in 2 weeks.

Jillyhen


----------



## plusone (Jan 27, 2009)

hi jillyhen i had reflexology during t in jan last year.  it was greta but word of warning make sure you tell her you are down regulating and what that means i didnt and it messed up my down regulating as she was stimulating my ovaries and pituatary gland and I ended up on the spray for 3 more weeks.  Do not let this put you off just make sure they understand you tx


----------



## Moonbeam08 (Dec 18, 2008)

i LOVE reflexology.. i did it alongside acupuncture. Like Plusone said tell her when you are DR and stimming so they can ignore and concentrate on the blood flow to the ovaries and uterus at the right times.. also once they put the embies back no self respecting reflexologist will let you come back until after you get your result. If BFP they wont let you go until after 12 weeks. My reflexologist said that with a natural pregnancy he wont practice on any patient until after the first trimester but for a treatment patient he wont let me come back unitl week 16 at the earliest.


----------



## Tenderheart (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm glad it went well Jillyhen.  Thanks for this information ladies, i will make sure my reflexologist is fully aware of each stage, when/if i start the program. xxx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks girls for the info, now that i think back she didnt really go near the ankles so lightly skimmed over them. I did say that i had started the sprays. Looking forward to my next session

Jillyhen


----------

